
Deep Forger, making art forgeries from photos with a neural network - dhotson
https://twitter.com/DeepForger
======
jpmec
It seems that if they constructed scenes appropriate to the artist, the
forgeries would be even more real?

For example, Bob Ross wasn't necessarily famous for portraits. I'm sure if you
gave it a picture of a landscape and used a Bob Ross painting as a learning
model, you would get a fairly close forgery.

All in all very cool tech!

------
dhotson
Also, the secret user guide: [http://nucl.ai/blog/forgeries-user-
guide/](http://nucl.ai/blog/forgeries-user-guide/)

